# 1991 Colt



## Kenpobuff (Jan 31, 2007)

Does anyone have a 1991 Colt .45?  Just curious how they differ from the 1911?  Maybe besides being smaller.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 31, 2007)

The 1991 is better known as a "series 80" 1911. Colt called it the 1991 in a failed marketing attempt IMHO (kind of spoofing the 1911 name/year release) which incorporated a parkerized finish and rubber grips, otherwise its the same as any other 1911. I personally don't care for the 80s series  as I think it adds something to disrupt the smooth trigger pull that the 1911 is known for. One of my buddies has an 80s series Kimber and he likes it...but I can tell his trigger doesn't feel as good as mine.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 1, 2007)

There are better guns for the money spent.  If someone wants a no-frills 1911-style handgun at a low price, then a Springfield Mil-Spec is a better choice than the Colt 1991.  While the trigger may not be as nice as, say, a customized Wilson or Les Baer, it's actually pretty good.  

Also, Springfield's customer service is top notch, and significantly better than Colt's non-LEO / non-military customer service.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 1, 2007)

Also take a look at the STi Spartan. Its partially manufactured in the Philippines by Armscor (I think the slide and frame) then finished and tuned in the STi factory with STi parts. Suppose to be an EXCELLENT entry level gun for the money. if I were in the market for another 1911 I'd get this one. I have an Armscor 1911 that I got for around $300 and it keeps going and going. It will outshoot many more expensive guns. Add in the QC and parts from STi and its a winner.

http://www.stiguns.com/guns/Spartan/Spartan.html


----------

